# 2018 elk drawing results



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

nope
15 for elk and 7 for bear.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Another year another nope for me! Congrats Sprytle!


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats Sprytle!! Nothing for me, haven't missed a year since 1984....back before the point system. Oh well next year but I am only putting in for bull elk. Slims my chances down.


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

MallardMaster said:


> Well Crap!! 16 chances going into next year. I was kind of hoping that it was going to happen this year. Its all good though since I already have a moose hunt planned for this fall.
> Best of luck to those of you that were drawn!


MallardMaster, curious about your moose hunt. I've been on two myself. Got one nice one in Alaska. You going to Canada or Alaska or?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

No dice here, good thing the CO hunt is planned! 

Congratulations and good luck to all who drew.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

MuddybootsGB said:


> I would have bet the house that I was going to draw since I just found out I have to have shoulder surgery and cannot put off due to sizable bone cyst causing rotator to detach. But nada with 12 points as well.


Just went through the rotator cuff surgery back in March. Good luck to you.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sprytle said:


> Got one! Antlerless....Sept.
> 
> 
> DNR Home
> ...



Yippee! Congrats Bob!
Next year is my year and I've got 10 chances to sweeten the deal!!! Also 10 bear points for when I'm ready to cash in!


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Sprytle,
Just as a heads up, suggest you edit out your DOB etc just as a precaution for identity protection.




Sprytle said:


> Got one! Antlerless....Sept.
> 
> 
> DNR Home
> ...


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

imjon said:


> Just went through the rotator cuff surgery back in March. Good luck to you.


Thanks! Kind of killed my fall bow and maybe firearm since it is right shoulder. Hoping I can be well enough for xbow Other shoulder a mess too. DANG!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

No go here once again, congrats sprytle.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nada on my end either...


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

markopolo50 said:


> MallardMaster, curious about your moose hunt. I've been on two myself. Got one nice one in Alaska. You going to Canada or Alaska or?


I am heading to Newfoundland at the end of September. Decided to go on a whim last winter before I booked a fishing trip to Alaska. I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

16 chances next year. But man that’s a long way off


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Just another donation year.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope... Got 5 chances for Elk and Bear next year... Although it'll be a few years before I get a Bear tag up to Drummond.


----------



## Time to relax (Aug 5, 2012)

Got my cow tag for December unit F! Happy as a pig in poo!!!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

MuddybootsGB said:


> Thanks! Kind of killed my fall bow and maybe firearm since it is right shoulder. Hoping I can be well enough for xbow Other shoulder a mess too. DANG!


Yeah, I felt a stabbing pain ten days ago just mashing the potatoes for the butter and it's been off and on with small stuff since. The doc and rehab specialist both said I probably strained the cuff. So now I'm doing my rehab exercises every other day or only once a day if the sting comes along. Downward pressure with a little twist in the arm seems to be the cause mostly.
But I am also starting to swing my golf clubs a little more, not full swing but beyond Doug Sanders type of swing. I can hit the ball at least 160 yards or more now. Started with fringe chipping and putting three weeks ago.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats to you successful guys, got the big "L" again.16 chances for me & 8 for the wife.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Rasher said:


> Nada too, but 11 chances next year. Be interesting to see how many Game violators will get picked.


Is there a reason or story behind the violator comment ? My guess is that someone with a serious violation who has had their license taken away could not be successful.
Minor violations would not cause a problem is my guess.

L & O


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 10, 2011)

No luck for me either, 9 chances next year. I also put in for bull only, someday may change but figure with the odds stacked against me anyways might as well be able to go for a bull if i ever get to go!

Congrats to the lucky ones who were drawn!!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

16 chances and counting, I`ve put in every year since the beginning. We did draw a bear tag to ease the disappointment.


----------



## markopolo50 (Apr 6, 2008)

MallardMaster said:


> I am heading to Newfoundland at the end of September. Decided to go on a whim last winter before I booked a fishing trip to Alaska. I'm pretty excited for it.



Good luck on your hunt and fishing trip


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Do most people put in for either sex? I always question my choice either way. Some years I do either, some years I do bull only. Thoughts?


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Do most people put in for either sex? I always question my choice either way. Some years I do either, some years I do bull only. Thoughts?


Same here. Some years I do bull only and some years either sex. Nine points and counting for me.


----------



## Time to relax (Aug 5, 2012)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Do most people put in for either sex? I always question my choice either way. Some years I do either, some years I do bull only. Thoughts?


I did either sex


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is there a reason or story behind the violator comment ? My guess is that someone with a serious violation who has had their license taken away could not be successful.
> Minor violations would not cause a problem is my guess.
> 
> L & O


Kinda of a story, it goes back to the Fred Troast days, he did a Big story one year where people got picked who already got picked two and three times. And in the same drawing several people with serious violation convictions got picked. I know things are kinda different now, its was more of my sarcasim and lack of love for the dnr coming out.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Do most people put in for either sex? I always question my choice either way. Some years I do either, some years I do bull only. Thoughts?



I've killed 2 bulls in Idaho so I now put in for either sex. Elk venison can't be beat IMO and a cow would suite me just fine!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrat's and good luck to the successful applicants. Pic's or it never happened.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to those whom have drawn! 

Here is a link to the statistics for this year’s draw: 

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/elk_drawing_statistics_492914_7.pdf


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Unsuccessful again.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

No luck here either.....congrats to those who did! Shoot straight and bring home a good story!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

No dice! that's okay as its only my third year. Plus I drew my first bear tag so that will probably consume me for the next few months.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

No luck for me either. 16 points for elk and 15 for bear. One of these years I should take a bear hunt instead of the preference point.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, Talked with Scotty last night for about an hour and Im set up to rock & roll with him come the end of August!
Lickin my chops!!!!


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

Time to relax said:


> Got my cow tag for December unit F! Happy as a pig in poo!!!


Just looked and I drew for the same!


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing for me / bull only every year / 14 pts.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Nada! 16 points for me and the wife, 2 for the daughter.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dad drew a cow tag for September. Going to be a busy late summer and early fall. Looking forward to it!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Buddy called me today and got an Any Elk tag after a short 14 years of trying. My hunting partner has been trying since the inception of the drawing and is still sitting on the big goose egg. Don't feel too bad, he's shot more than a few out in Colorado.


----------



## Stevenssw (Jun 26, 2018)

Started with 12 points this year and just found out I was drawn for ANY ELK- DMU F, Dec 15-23rd. Aside from moving around vacation days, I have no idea what I've gotten myself into!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

nada for wife and i 
11 points for me 6 for her


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Stevenssw said:


> Started with 12 points this year and just found out I was drawn for ANY ELK- DMU F, Dec 15-23rd. Aside from moving around vacation days, I have no idea what I've gotten myself into!


Well ive never met him but if you read all the elk posts on this site the general idea is to contact srconnel22 he can help you out.


----------



## Sean065 (Dec 8, 2014)

12 points and I got an antlerless tag for the first hunt. Any farmers from up that way looking to thin the heard?


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

35 straight years of failure.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Wonders will truly never cease. I drew a cow tag for Unit F in December! I had 12 points for the drawing this year. Lots of excitement in the house last night. Going to be pretty exciting getting ready for this.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

16 Chances for Elk and 7 for Bear. Holding out for the bull tag myself.


----------



## Tom Rogers (Jun 28, 2018)

After a short 9 years I drew a "any" tag for first season. booked with Preston Casellman. feeling very fortunate and excited. Time to up my work out and shooting time. Any tips or advise is appreciated.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Stevenssw said:


> Started with 12 points this year and just found out I was drawn for ANY ELK- DMU F, Dec 15-23rd. Aside from moving around vacation days, I have no idea what I've gotten myself into!


Congrats! You got yourself into a perfect mess. I would get Scott on the phone ASAP!

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/members/srconnell22.27646/


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Tom Rogers said:


> After a short 9 years I drew a "any" tag for first season. booked with Preston Casellman. feeling very fortunate and excited. Time to up my work out and shooting time. Any tips or advise is appreciated.


The three biggest things I can think of are to get in decent shape, practice shooting (from the bench, off hand, off sticks, and with an elevated heart rate), and practice follow-up shots. You don't have to be ready to run a marathon, but start walking with your hunting boots and enough gear in a pack to replicate what you might face in late August. Also, practice shooting off hand with your heart thumping. Starting in early July, I started to practice shooting from various positions. I would also trot a couple hundred yards, then shoot off hand. You learn to time your shots with your heartbeat with practice. Practice follow up shots, as you'll want to keep shooting until he's on the ground, and you don't want to risk ruining any of that great meat by putting holes all over his body. One thing I did, but not enough, was practice shooting off sticks. Also, I ended up doing a lot of dry firing to practice trigger control. Look through the scope, keep the crosshairs locked on something, and practice squeezing.

Other than that, it's a once-in-a-lifetime hunt, so soak it in and enjoy.


----------



## Tom Rogers (Jun 28, 2018)

Lumberman said:


> Congrats! You got yourself into a perfect mess. I would get Scott on the phones ASAP!
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/members/srconnell22.27646/





Lumberman said:


> Congrats! You got yourself into a perfect mess. I would get Scott on the phones ASAP!
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/members/srconnell22.27646/


Please elaborate... what do you mean by perfect mess?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Like the most fun you're ever going to have kind of mess! 

There really needs to be a sarcasm font.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

16 and counting. 15 for bear.


----------



## Tom Rogers (Jun 28, 2018)

LOL, agree... I'm more then excited. have wanted to go on an elk hunt for years, and to get a chance in my own state is awesome.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

After having 2 shoulder surgeries this year myself, I just found out that I drew a cow license for December. Had 15 points and decided to try for any this year. Looking forward to this hunt. Rehab went great and ready for some dragging. lol
Good luck to all that drew.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to all who drew a tag. I’m in the penalty box through 2026.


----------



## tmattson (May 10, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Congrats to all who drew a tag. I’m in the penalty box through 2026.


----------



## tmattson (May 10, 2006)

I drew a cow tag! Period #1 Unit L.
Any suggestions on a good guide?


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

tmattson said:


> I drew a cow tag! Period #1 Unit L.
> Any suggestions on a good guide?


Get on the horn ASAP as most of the good ones are booked already. Scott Connell and his crew should be your first call.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

tmattson said:


> I drew a cow tag! Period #1 Unit L.
> Any suggestions on a good guide?


When I drew my tag the first person I contacted was Scott Connell. After talking with him he convinced me to do a DIY hunt. It took his advice and filled my tag.

The DNR provided you with a map of last year’s kill locations. Use that for scouting purposes. If scouting time is limited choose evenings that are less than 80*. The DNR wants you to fill your tags, talk with them, they are very helpful. If you find elk on private land search out the land owners, most want them killed since they are such a destructive animal. 

Good luck and congrats on drawing a tag.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Here's a lil' something to get you lucky hunters goin'


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

So are hunting with Scott or just camping at his camp?


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I am hunting with Scott.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Gotcha. I will be looking forward to seeing your pictures. Enjoy your vacation up north. I’m hoping to do some trout fishing when we go up but if I don’t have time because I’m dragging her elk out I’m ok with that.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Good luck Sprytle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Good luck Sprytle, looking forward to hearing. Have a cow permit for Dec., but coming up next week to check area's and hunts.Have a great week, and good luck to all hunting...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I was expecting a few pics by now. Good luck to everyone, be safe and have fun.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Sounds like cool weather is coming. Good sign for those who have a tag.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I have pictures not at liberty to post them yet


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got the clear to post! Congrats to my dad!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Got the clear to post! Congrats to my dad!


Excellent!! Congrats to your dad!


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Got the clear to post! Congrats to my dad!


Awesome, congrats to your Dad!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Spent the morning checking out the class of 2021. Called this one into about 10 yards and made him pose for the camera.

Love this time of year but the temperatures will make for tough hunting this weekend. Good luck to all who are out there!


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet, beautiful pair. Good luck to all this weekend, hope to see some reports...


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have an opening for a bull hunter if anyone is looking for help. 

I have a big bull I’d like to kill and nobody to kill it!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> I have an opening for a bull hunter if anyone is looking for help.
> 
> I have a big bull I’d like to kill and nobody to kill it!


Someone should really take him up on this.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Does "doing or about to do damage" apply to elk? 

If so, I'll help.


----------



## hippysss57 (Aug 28, 2008)

Elk harvest numbers as of Sunday at noon.
Cows 19
Bulls 21
Calves 2
Tribal 1 bull


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

hippysss57 said:


> Elk harvest numbers as of Sunday at noon.
> Cows 19
> Bulls 21
> Calves 2
> Tribal 1 bull


And so far only 1 cow's pictures posted here.


----------



## Tom Rogers (Jun 28, 2018)

Feeling blessed ! Great experience !


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I see how Scott finds so many elk. He put his dogs gps tracker on the lead cow. Lol. Just kicking. 

Congratulations to all the lucky hunters.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> View attachment 333458
> View attachment 333459
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Dan!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is Cody’s 6pt taken last evening. This wraps up the last of our bull tags. Cody hunted his tail off and was on our heels every step of the way since day one. He finished his season off with some incredible shooting at about 400 yards. 

Guided by James Bunker.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is Jim’s cow from this morning. Jim got stuck with me for a couple of days when his guide came down with a bad case of strep throat. All the running paid off in the end chasing a bugling bull that had cows with him. He made a great shot at about 60 yards and finished his elk season on the last morning. 

I believe this is number 18 for the group and 8 for me for September.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Amazing work and amazing animals. I know who I'm getting in touch with if I ever get a tag.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I believe this is number 18 for the group and 8 for me for September.[/QUOTE]




NittanyDoug said:


> Amazing work and amazing animals. I know who I'm getting in touch with if I ever get a tag.


Thats Awesome guys!! Well Scott the season didnt quite start out the way you had hoped but when things started to click you guys were on a run!! I will tell you all that after hunting with them this season you WILL NOT find a harder working group of guys that know these animals and will put forth EVERY effort to get a elk on the ground for you! Elk roam a huge area and these guys know it all and can predict where these elk are going to be before they even do! Really! I had a great time and respect the work they do.

Glad to see Cody finally deciding to pull the trigger on a nice bull!! Lol. Congrats Man! 400 yrds? Wow! I dont see any blood on HIS hands ...WTH?? haha... Was his Dad still with him?

Awesome season with some great animals taken!
Thanks again to all of you and looking forward to the pics of whats going to fall in the late season!!

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, 400 yards. Amazing shooting by the young man. His dad was with him every step of the way. 

I didn’t get to hunt with him much but when I did he was right on my tail the whole time. Love to see that in an elk hunter. Jammer walks faster than I do, so they both had to be speedgoats to keep up with him too.

He finished up with a very cool bull that I’ve been watching since July on one of my properties.

I’m exhausted, and happy to be going back to work today to get a break from the 16 hour days of elk season. Lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congratulations, when the hell sal and I supposed to come hear elk.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Congratulations, when the hell sal and I supposed to come hear elk.


Come on up. Any cool morning with no rain in the next two weeks. I’ve had enough of chasing elk in the rain to last me the rest of the year.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> I was drawn for a cow tag. I was hunting with Scotty and his crew. Great guys and super hard workers! The 1st hunt in August was tough. Terrible weather, heavy winds, thunderstorms, tornados and hot. Not prime hunting weather for sure. Saw some animals didn't have a shot at one. I was there on the Fri morn when one member of our party shot a huge 6X6! It was awesome! Other than pulling the trigger myself, I couldn't have asked for a cooler experience to be part of! Got up on This past Fri about noon for the second hunt. Scotty took me to some private land (Thanks Jeff!) and checked a planted field that was coming up good. Elk tracks were everywhere. We decided I would hunt there. He dropped me off and I sat in a blind at the corner of the field. At about 7:20pm I had 2 cows come out. They were both the same size and I really couldn't tell if they were big ones or small ones as I didn't have any other animals around for a size reference. I decided to wait. About 10 min later a Bull screamed a few times just inside the woods. Then a whole herd of cows and calves came running out. NOW I can tell what is what! I pick out a big cow and shoot once. It flinches a bit then just stands there now facing away from me. The other cows herd up a bit around it but then move back out into the middle of the field to feed. Just then the bull, 6x5, comes running out into the middle of the field and screams! Wow! So cool. He runs the group of cows around a bit then sees mine just standing there off at the field edge. He trots over and sticks his nose right in her rear end and licks her a little. He circles her poking at her with his nose a bit then gets right up on her and is giving it to her! He does this 2 more times and on the third time she just drops! He stood next to her rubbing his chin up and down her back. He decides she no fun so he heads back over to run with the lively ones! At this point I wait for her to raise her head again a take a neck shot, as I didn't want to shoot her in the butt. She gets up and takes a few leaps and falls dead under a pine tree. What an experience! I grilled inner tenderloin for everyone one in camp Sat for lunch. Thanks again to Scotty and the guys.
> 
> 363 # dressed
> 
> ...


Congrats and awesome story!! 

Its going to be a long 10 years!

haha


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

good job guys! great work as always!!!!!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok I've got a question for the guides on here, has any of your clients used the 450bushmasters on their elk hunts that seem to sell like hot cakes and if you have how well did it work?


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Anybody have the final tally for the early season??


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sr.Blood said:


> Anybody have the final tally for the early season??


Seems like I’ve had someone shoot a cow with a 450 BM. I still prefer a regular rifle (270, 30.06, etc.) with a core-lokt soft point.

The final count is as follows:

State hunters: 68/100
Pure Michigan: 3/3
Tribal: 3/10

Total: 74/113 or 65.5% success rate.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

srconnell22 said:


> Seems like I’ve had someone shoot a cow with a 450 BM. I still prefer a regular rifle (270, 30.06, etc.) with a core-lokt soft point.
> 
> The final count is as follows:
> 
> ...


My worst nightmare.......drawing a bull permit and eating the tag.


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

There's a guy who shoots a cow in the second hunt with a Bushmaster on this video. That said, I'm so sick of hearing about Bushmasters I could puke. Can't wait until something new comes out that the sheeple can flock to.

BTW- Love how the "experienced" hunter has his BARREL directly on the rest and the Hubble he needs atop the rifle for a 50 yard shot! See through mounts on the first guy's rifle always say something too. Sigh.


----------

